# Non Working Fisher V controller



## joea47 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cleaning out the garage and found this controller that I acquired in a package deal several years ago. I believe I was told that it is not working and I never pursued fixing it as I had another controller and no longer have this set up on a truck. I have no idea if it works or what would be necessary to make it work so please consider it for parts. 

Please note this is a NON WORKING controller. 

Anyone interested ? Make an offer, I think it would ship priority for $ 13.75


----------

